# Found sage one rod tube



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey old friends, been forever. I moved out of state five years ago and haven't been online very much.

On a recent trip back to Utah I fished a creek and found a lost Sage ONE 5wt rod tube. If you or someone you know lost one PM me and i'll mail it back to you.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome back Nor-tah! Long time! Nice of you to pick up the tube and help get it back home if possible. How was the fishing?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't help you with the tube, but its good to hear from you. Hope all is well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on you Kyle. Hope everything is going yer way.

.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! Fishing was slow, creek still in winter mode. Life is crazy for me. Three young kids, a real job, mortgage... blah. I miss my college days when I used to post a bunch and fish even more! Hope you are all well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nor-tah said:


> . I miss my college days when I used to post a bunch and fish even more! Hope you are all well.


I have always said that a person should enjoy the time that they are in school because once you get out you have to work your rear off to get to where you can enjoy life again. It is quite hard to become a responsible adult and find enough time off to enjoy a lot of your activities.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Life is crazy for me. Three young kids, a real job, mortgage... blah. I miss my college days when I used to post a bunch and fish even more! Hope you are all well.


Those things don't mean the end, they just mean you have to take things as they come and do shorter and different trips.

There are also rewards. This evening, my youngest told me "don't you *dare *go fishing again without me!" Love it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Critter said:


> I have always said that a person should enjoy the time that they are in school because once you get out you have to work your rear off to get to where you can enjoy life again. It is quite hard to become a responsible adult and find enough time off to enjoy a lot of your activities.


I'm going to be VERY disappointed if life during school is busier than life after school. I can't tell you how much I would love to work only 40 hours in a week.

Maybe I'm not doing school right...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I'm going to be VERY disappointed if life during school is busier than life after school. I can't tell you how much I would love to work only 40 hours in a week.
> 
> Maybe I'm not doing school right...


I never realized just how much fun school was until I had to pull some transcripts for a job that I was applying for. After I saw my grades and remembered how much fun I had in school I wished that I was back in it.

While I was working in the real world a 40 hour work week would of been a luxury. Mostly I was pushing 60 hours a week for the 33 years on the job that I retired from, perhaps that is one of the reasons I was able to retire early when I turned 55.

Now I can kick back and enjoy life if I ever get all my projects done around the house. My problem now is that when someone ask if I want to go hunting or fishing I just go.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I guess the real world doesn't always run on a 40-hour work week either. I'll have to get one of those cushy government jobs...

And if I'm disappointed, I guess I'll go back for a PhD. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks guys! Fishing was slow, creek still in winter mode. Life is crazy for me. Three young kids, a real job, mortgage... blah. I miss my college days when I used to post a bunch and fish even more! Hope you are all well.


Hey Cuz, glad to hear from you, life is great but has to kick you in the nads once in a while to keep you on you toes.

PM sent.


----------

